# sensor de luz...



## eliasc20 (May 8, 2008)

Hey! saludos

Tengo que hacer un sensor de luz, de manera que cuando no haya luz un foco se prenda.
Sé que no es la gran cosa y que no es tan complicado, pero la verdad es que ya he tratado algunas cosas. Por ejemplo usar un inversor LM359N, de un lado con una fotoresistencia la que cuando no reciba luz, ésta permita que un led infrarojo se encienda, del otro lado tengo un receptor infrarojo, el cual recibe la señal y manda otra señal para que el foco encienda...
Sin embargo, no funciona, revisé las conexiones, etc., pero me gustaría saber otro modo en como puedo armarlo.

De antemano, gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

eliasc20 dijo:
			
		

> ... me gustaría saber otro modo en como puedo armarlo ...



No se cuál es la fuente de luz original, pero tal vez no entra en rango óptimo del 
fotoresistor. Sería medio raro, pero ...

Si es por probar otra cosa, yo intentaría con un foto transistor o fotodiodo polarizado en 
inverso en serie con una R=200k. Probá primero con un preset de 500k por las dudas. 
Te das maña para adaptarlo al resto ?


----------



## eliasc20 (May 9, 2008)

A ver, empezaré a ver con eso que me dices.


----------



## jmab (May 15, 2008)

puedes usar una fotoresistencia que cuando hay menos luz, disminuye su resistencia y conectarlo a un relé. (es mucho más sencillo)
puedes colocar un potenciómetro para las distintas intencidades de la luz.


----------

